# Willie Wonka and SoCal soccer



## JCLagerfeld (Apr 2, 2018)

I’ve heard it said,  it’s one of the biggest financial and psychological schemes in SoCal. Caveat emptor people!!!  I hear this from parents and some coaches every year. Let’s get it out there....what do you think?

In cases, the notion of the club soccer product in SoCal is a social construct producing a false consciousness across a well educated, affluent “me too” and “fear of missing out on MY share” (and I should have your share too buster) culture of people.  It is designed to produce the same dopamine that gets triggered under drug use and is highly addictive.  Just as addictive as that iPhone you are holding in your hand.

Now do not be fooled, those who run the businesses know exactly what they are doing. You are in good hands!!

Parents complain to me and it seems to not really matter which club they are with now. 

We are going to play a guessing game!

Try to guess the club(s) and whether it’s the girls or boys programs or both described below.

This is as tricky as the subject and should be fun for everyone!!!!

The leadership, a term that is loosely used, and some coaches, act as if they are mafia wise guys! Yep, they conduct club soccer like friendly mafia wise guys helping out their community, managing independent contractor coaches some of whom behave like used car salesmen and drug dealers overselling, exploiting, driving the hopes and addiction while extorting, and grafting back part of their take to the boss and dowling out crumbs to their helpers. 

Partial payment can be in the form of sex. Yes, you just read that right! It’s extra but can pay off for the willing. Want your son or daughter on the team, the directors back seat and the coaches laps are ready for you!!! 

They covet the wealthy lifestyle and if you flaunt it the right way, like a fisherman and his jig, you can hook them in the gut and take “them” for the ride! They cannot help themselves.

In particular the club(s) management’s perception of their ability to continue their behaviors of taking advantage of and control people (the parents and their players ) while sometimes delivering an increasingly inferior sometimes harmful service grows stronger. Having gotten away with it so long they continue to grow greedier and greedier and more contemptuous towards their customers. You know the song “smiling faces, smiling faces”. Weak parents and players continue, though in drips, to give them a steady enough stream of paying suckers.

The parents “customers”, a word you can never use around the coach or director without retaliation, who were once plentiful in supply, hungry oblivious marks over eager to pay for play are catching on to the scheme.

The purported product can have psychological implications and deleterious affects on the players, especially the weak who are forced by their parents to live out their dreams for them. Let’s be clear, the product is managed and marketed like an addictive drug to probably 50-75% of the parents who shouldn’t be doing it in the first place. This while being purported to be a quality competitive growth experience with college soccer scholarships at the end of the rainbow.  Most parents and players, those who should be on AYSO teams eating their snacks at halftime and doing arts and crafts, are manipulated as if hooked on an addictive drug.  But they still stay and pay, addicted, naked and afraid. They think, what would my neighbor say if we stopped?  Oh no, no more club swag... ? Shit, he drives a Range Rover!

Do not be fooled, they know exactly what they are doing. Oversell and under deliver, vilify and berate the victims,  driving compliance with parents through threats and shunning alienation. This is poison to people who seem to have an insatiable “Fear Of Missing Out” on what’s theirs and what’s yours that should be theirs!

Who do you blame really, the pushers or the users, the supply or the demand? 

Now stop and think about it? Are you one of their families? Are the players getting what you are paying for? Is there a team parent coaching your coach; to win favor for his own child?  Is your child’s team getting any real training? Does your child attend practice on a crap elementary school field or a quality field? Are you really getting the alleged professional training that will result in amazing skills and college scholarships?  

To be fair, there is a positive context as well. The programs can be great for parents and players. Clubs do have some excellent quality passionate leaders and coaches. Unfortunately they are the ones the complaining parents whine about the most. They don’t play the politics, or start the weak player from the wealthy family, or start the kid whose mother ... (we will leave this one alone for now), though they get crap for it. They play the players who care, work hard, want to develop and aspire to play in college.  Let the lazy smart asses ride the pine!  God, I love these guys! 

Clearly there is about 20%, 30% or more of the players and parents who are serious and make it regardless.  We invest further on private training and are ahead of the curve and in the end those players will be successful!!!


OK - your turn. Can you guess?


----------



## Fact (Apr 3, 2018)

This post seems very GoldenFjord like.  And your Ladara comment seems very Striker17 ish.  I thought GoldenFjord/Striker17/Allstar got slapped down for making stuff up and bashing her own team???? Is this her feeble attempt at reincarnation?  Boy do I wish I was in on the joke of who GoldenFjord is.  I would have no problem calling you out.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 3, 2018)

toucan said:


> Yawn.
> Sorry.  I'm sure it was a great post, but I fell asleep after par. 3.
> How did it end?


Everybody sucks -  go back to rec.


----------



## SOCCERMINION (Apr 3, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> I’ve heard it said,  it’s one of the biggest financial and psychological schemes in SoCal. Caveat emptor people!!!  I hear this from parents and some coaches every year. Let’s get it out there....what do you think?
> 
> In cases, the notion of the club soccer product in SoCal is a social construct producing a false consciousness across a well educated, affluent “me too” and “fear of missing out on MY share” (and I should have your share too buster) culture of people.  It is designed to produce the same dopamine that gets triggered under drug use and is highly addictive.  Just as addictive as that iPhone you are holding in your hand.
> 
> ...


Yes, Yes, given me more, more , MORE, MORE, WHERE IS MY CHECK BOOK?, I LOVE IT.... ....


----------



## mirage (Apr 3, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> I’ve heard it said,  it’s one of the biggest financial and psychological schemes in SoCal. Caveat emptor people!!!  I hear this from parents and some coaches every year. Let’s get it out there....what do you think?
> 
> In cases, the notion of the club soccer product in SoCal is a social construct producing a false consciousness across a well educated, affluent “me too” and “fear of missing out on MY share” (and I should have your share too buster) culture of people.  It is designed to produce the same dopamine that gets triggered under drug use and is highly addictive.  Just as addictive as that iPhone you are holding in your hand.
> 
> ...


TLDR.... Is there a 4 bullet summary version?


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 3, 2018)

Jessica Chastain interview with Karl Lagerfeld

JC: What do you do for fun?
Lagerfeld: admire people that destroy themselves.
JCLagerfeld????

Sounds similar to GoldenFjord watching people urinate on eachother (she said it not me).


----------



## Overlap (Apr 3, 2018)

mirage said:


> TLDR.... Is there a 4 bullet summary version?


1. all clubs, coaches, doc's suck
2. all parents complain and suck
3. there are a few good coaches
4. not all parents suck


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 3, 2018)

Overlap said:


> 1. all clubs, coaches, doc's suck
> 2. all parents complain and suck
> 3. there are a few good coaches
> 4. not all parents suck


I can do it in 1 bullet point.
1.  Everyone sucks but my kid.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> I’ve heard it said,  it’s one of the biggest financial and psychological schemes in SoCal. Caveat emptor people!!!  I hear this from parents and some coaches every year. Let’s get it out there....what do you think?
> 
> In cases, the notion of the club soccer product in SoCal is a social construct producing a false consciousness across a well educated, affluent “me too” and “fear of missing out on MY share” (and I should have your share too buster) culture of people.  It is designed to produce the same dopamine that gets triggered under drug use and is highly addictive.  Just as addictive as that iPhone you are holding in your hand.
> 
> ...


1-800-950-NAMI


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 3, 2018)

He forgot his meds.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> He forgot his meds.


someone changed out his pills with PEZ.


----------



## JCLagerfeld (Apr 3, 2018)

Read between the lines...Miss Really!!?  
Not that Serious is obviously tooo serious.
Overlap on to something 
Toucan, your short attention span can’t hack it huh... have another drink it’s after noon now.

Maybe we like our snacks at halftime and weekend arts and craft!
So many club parents complaining ....spending money for less and less

Maybe a collage of all the complaining we hear from club parents .....

Now ... do tell


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Really!?! (Apr 3, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> Read between the lines...Miss Really!!?
> Not that Serious is obviously tooo serious.
> Overlap on to something
> Toucan, your short attention span can’t hack it huh... have another drink it’s after noon now.
> ...


Sounds like GoldenFjord.  And didn't GoldenFjord use a Willy Wonka reference in the thread about an alleged inappropriate coach? When are the memes going to start?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 3, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Sounds like GoldenFjord.  And didn't GoldenFjord use a Willy Wonka reference in the thread about an alleged inappropriate coach? When are the memes going to start?


And when will that same vitriol be directed at the latest Club and Coach to be suspended by US Safe Sport for “Sexual Misconduct with a Minor”?


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 3, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> Read between the lines...Miss Really!!? l


Interesting choice of the word "Miss" since I have only led Striker17, Goldenfjord, RambOcamand0 and AllStarSoccer310 to believe that I am a female.  Was I telling you the truth or did I lead you astray?  Read between the lines Mrs.


----------



## Fact (Apr 3, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> And when will that same vitriol be directed at the latest Club and Coach to be suspended by US Safe Sport for “Sexual Misconduct with a Minor”?


You missed the very special point of this post.  Obviously you did not read the whole thing.  But then again that was a good thing as I just did and now feel sick. Not a good way to start this month.


JCLagerfeld said:


> We are going to play a guessing game!
> 
> Try to guess the club(s) and whether it’s the girls or boys programs or both described below.
> 
> ...


She wants us to speculate on which coaches are sleeping with parents and then she is going to act like she is surprised.  Finally she will act all righteous and condemn everyone while making up stories about her child's team.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 3, 2018)

Fact said:


> You missed the very special point of this post.  Obviously you did not read the whole thing.  But then again that was a good thing as I just did and now feel sick. Not a good way to start this month.
> 
> 
> She wants us to speculate on which coaches are sleeping with parents and then she is going to act like she is surprised.  Finally she will act all righteous and condemn everyone while making up stories about her child's team.


Honestly....didn’t make it past the 1st sentence. Was making a flippant comment about some some righteous hypocrisy I’ve seen over the past few months.....that’s all


----------



## Fact (Apr 4, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Honestly....didn’t make it past the 1st sentence. Was making a flippant comment about some some righteous hypocrisy I’ve seen over the past few months.....that’s all


I was being flippant too.  Wonder why JCLagerfeld has not chimed in again? (Sarcasm).


----------



## push_up (Apr 4, 2018)

I would have sworn you were talking about SC del Sol but then saw the thread title.  LA is no stranger for sex for playing time.


----------



## JCLagerfeld (Apr 4, 2018)

The beautiful Fjords and short pudgy blond smurf smarting and angerly awaiting something to blast off about. 

Many have missed the point and focus on the least important aspect, the backseat for playing time roulette. Drawn like flies to the sh*t. 

Surely some parent gets it from one of those flight 2 and 3 “super teams” that will win state cup!  
Please do educate the rest of us.....


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 5, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> The beautiful Fjords and short pudgy blond smurf smarting and angerly awaiting something to blast off about.
> 
> Many have missed the point and focus on the least important aspect, the backseat for playing time roulette. Drawn like flies to the sh*t.
> 
> ...


Little slip up last night?  Using Fjord in your post.  Only place I have seen that word recently would be from GoldenFjord and I would not want to be associated with that person.  What happened? A coconut hit you on the head?


----------



## Fact (Apr 5, 2018)

Some of us don't have time for your games today.  Why don't you just say it or pound sand?


----------



## JCLagerfeld (Apr 16, 2018)

Ohh Really !?!, 

How did you know I have coconuts? 
I think they have a new sandwich at Starbucks named after you. 
Do you pay your club dues with your credit card?
There is another merger coming and the wiseguys will be able to raise your dues again and schedule 3 trips per year to Vegas so you can pay for 3 of their vacations!


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 16, 2018)

JCLagerfeld said:


> Ohh Really !?!,
> 
> How did you know I have coconuts?
> I think they have a new sandwich at Starbucks named after you.
> ...


Malicious
Egocentric
Garbage

Cool?


----------



## Really!?! (Apr 23, 2018)

Really!?! said:


> Malicious
> Egocentric
> Garbage
> 
> Cool?


Malicious
Egocentric
Garbage

Maligning
children and
Clubs.
Outta 
Own
Lies!


----------



## Really!?! (Jul 12, 2018)

The psycho is at it again. Too much time on vacation.


----------



## Overlap (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Chalklines (Jul 13, 2018)

Wait a second, I can pay my clubs dues in other ways?


----------



## younothat (Jul 13, 2018)

The original Willie Wonka with  Gene Wilder is a classic adaptation of Dahl's Charlie and the Chocolate Factory novel 

The rags to rich's story of a poor hard working kind hearted  kid making his dreams come true,  finding his golden ticket and making the most of his opportunity for his family and himself. 

Has some youth soccer parallels, but we won't talk about the other golden ticket finders who buy there way in for the most part and fail miserably due to profound weaknesses of character.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 13, 2018)

younothat said:


> The rags to rich's story of a poor hard working kind hearted  kid making his dreams come true,  finding his golden ticket and making the most of his opportunity for his family and himself


Nah man.  You totally miss the point of the story.  If you look at it from the Oompah Loompah's point of view, it's the story of greed, oppression and corruption.  Here you have a man who removes the poor Oompah Loompah's from their native habitat, and then forces them not only to work for his factory but as his personal slaves.  You have a man who is a greedy capitalist, who makes his profits by addicting kids to sugar.  You have a man who isn't above using trickery against children.  And the worst thing is rather than turn over the factory to his servants, he instead corrupts a young boy and tries to bring him into his twisted life style.  He doesn't even pick kids who are already corrupted, insisting on getting an innocent he can twist and control  Hmmm....maybe it is like Socal Soccer?.....  J/K


----------



## Surfref (Jul 13, 2018)

Chalklines said:


> Wait a second, I can pay my clubs dues in other ways?


How about I just hire a $100 hooker to service the coach and DOC a couple times and that will cover my club fees.  $400 for a hooker is a lot cheaper than $2000 in club fees.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 13, 2018)

Grace T. said:


> Nah man.  You totally miss the point of the story.  If you look at it from the Oompah Loompah's point of view, it's the story of greed, oppression and corruption.  Here you have a man who removes the poor Oompah Loompah's from their native habitat, and then forces them not only to work for his factory but as his personal slaves.  You have a man who is a greedy capitalist, who makes his profits by addicting kids to sugar.  You have a man who isn't above using trickery against children.  And the worst thing is rather than turn over the factory to his servants, he instead corrupts a young boy and tries to bring him into his twisted life style.  He doesn't even pick kids who are already corrupted, insisting on getting an innocent he can twist and control  Hmmm....maybe it is like Socal Soccer?.....  J/K


I think I need to watch this movie again.  All I remember was some girl turning purple and a bunch of candy with some singing little orange people.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 13, 2018)

Grace T. said:


> Nah man.  You totally miss the point of the story.  If you look at it from the Oompah Loompah's point of view, it's the story of greed, oppression and corruption.  Here you have a man who removes the poor Oompah Loompah's from their native habitat, and then forces them not only to work for his factory but as his personal slaves.  You have a man who is a greedy capitalist, who makes his profits by addicting kids to sugar.  You have a man who isn't above using trickery against children.  And the worst thing is rather than turn over the factory to his servants, he instead corrupts a young boy and tries to bring him into his twisted life style.  He doesn't even pick kids who are already corrupted, insisting on getting an innocent he can twist and control  Hmmm....maybe it is like Socal Soccer?.....  J/K


Awesome, the story is told from charlies  pov buy yeah I could see these interpretations from adults but seeing this as a kid i didn't know of such things.

Willy's dad the dentist could be any overbearing parent,  as a kid easy to relate to him rebelling and going "all in" on candy.


----------



## Mystery Train (Jul 13, 2018)

Surfref said:


> How about I just hire a $100 hooker to service the coach and DOC a couple times and that will cover my club fees.  $400 for a hooker is a lot cheaper than $2000 in club fees.


Not to mention all the blackmail material you have if your kid doesn't get ample playing time!


----------



## JoeZ (Jul 13, 2018)

This is funny, at least some of it.
The candy man at the chocolate factory seems a bit lite in the loafers in that picture. 

Really !?!, there seems to be some history. Is that goldenfjord an old friend? Do you know this lagerfield person?


----------



## Zdrone (Jul 13, 2018)

Surfref said:


> How about I just hire a $100 hooker to service the coach and DOC a couple times and that will cover my club fees.  $400 for a hooker is a lot cheaper than $2000 in club fees.


I’m cheap. Can I use the same hooker and save $300?


----------



## younothat (Jul 13, 2018)

Grace T. said:


> Nah man.  You totally miss the point of the story.  If you look at it from the Oompah Loompah's point of view, it's the story of greed, oppression and corruption.  Here you have a man who removes the poor Oompah Loompah's from their native habitat, and then forces them not only to work for his factory but as his personal slaves.  You have a man who is a greedy capitalist, who makes his profits by addicting kids to sugar.  You have a man who isn't above using trickery against children.  And the worst thing is rather than turn over the factory to his servants, he instead corrupts a young boy and tries to bring him into his twisted life style.  He doesn't even pick kids who are already corrupted, insisting on getting an innocent he can twist and control  Hmmm....maybe it is like Socal Soccer?.....  J/K


Well done!

Capitalism at work, Willy fires his local workers due to suspicion of recipe thief & replaces them with the foreign OompaLoompas.

They are paid not with money like the  former workers but in cocoa beans.  Oompa Loompas were coerced into living in perpetual servitude to prevent starvation.

In the book they where smuggled out of Africa in crates, so not PC by any means.  In the movie not to offend the Oompa-Loompas where changed from their original depictions as black Pygmy people from Africa to orange skin w/ green hair and come from Loompaland  instead of Africa.

I was fascinated  by this book when I was a teen and the movie blew me away.

NWS & kids please don't play but for the rest, cliff notes:









Zdrone said:


> I’m cheap. Can I use the same hooker and save $300?


Sloppy seconds, pass


----------



## Monkey (Jul 13, 2018)

Surfref said:


> How about I just hire a $100 hooker to service the coach and DOC a couple times and that will cover my club fees.  $400 for a hooker is a lot cheaper than $2000 in club fees.


Does this also work to bribe refs? Call me we can work
something out.


----------

